# when you so dont fit in a work



## Chereogo (Mar 6, 2014)

That feel when you are in a room with 7 colleges one of them the supervisor, they are all chating and laughing and you are silent-for like half an hour. And you know that cos you are the odd one they are going to make some excuse to get rid of you cos you are upsetting their little group by being silent. cos i aint joining in-guess what I am not interest in your boring dumb lives...I dont give a **** about how your kid is doing at school or how fat they are-literally zero ****s giiven, and i aint going to pretend like I care, cos I dont.

I dont dislike you but i sure as hell aint going to go out my way to suck up to you just so you like me and wont fire me-fucjk that. hate this ****, why should another person be the boss of me. Then they subtly try to be superior over you-well **** you ******* you aint **** to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wear headphones?


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Chereogo said:


> That feel when you are in a room with 7 colleges one of them the supervisor, they are all chating and laughing and you are silent-for like half an hour. And you know that cos you are the odd one they are going to make some excuse to get rid of you cos you are upsetting their little group by being silent. cos i aint joining in-guess what I am not interest in your boring dumb lives...I dont give a **** about how your kid is doing at school or how fat they are-literally zero ****s giiven, and i aint going to pretend like I care, cos I dont.


I understand this but what I've learned is it doesn't hurt to involve yourself, even just a little bit in the conversation. As long as you're somewhat social you won't get the weirdness. Then when you leave you can talk about how much you dislike the things your coworkers talk about.


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

girlyone1 said:


> what I've learned is it doesn't hurt to involve yourself


It can hurt, specially nowadays where workplaces are full of narcissists and psychopaths, where being fake, abusive and backstabber are considered virtues and being quiet, responsible and work focused are considered weakness or mental illness factors. I think getting rid of people because they aren't interested in gossip or talking about their personal circle of family members or friends is related to a unhealthy thinking, I don't really think it will be a good idea to involve with that kind of people, specially with the first kind I talked about: narcissists and psychopaths, normally people likes them and always support their abuses, It's healthy to maintain no contact.

Its important to build up the ability to keep going without approval and even rejection, society won't love you like your personal circle of family or friends, they won't support you if supporting you doesn't serve their interests.


----------



## depressedboy (Jul 3, 2018)

im traning for a job and i really cant relate to the people there, theyre all really rough aggressive type people i feel really alienated


----------



## Pbrown003 (Jul 18, 2018)

leamizda said:


> girlyone1 said:
> 
> 
> > what I've learned is it doesn't hurt to involve yourself
> ...


You nailed it! I dont understand why we cant be treated equal. What I dont understand is why is people so ignorant to other personally types. Why cant all peoples needs be met at the work place. Why am I considered weird because I don't sit around socializing about mindless things ...its frustrating. Theres no options or outlet for those of us dealing with some sort of mental illness while in the workplace. They rather tag us with names and labels that don't even identify us....I'll never be mad that im not an open book...I rather have genuine convo then phony ones just to past time....sorry just venting...I hate people (some lol) smh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I have ever really "fit in" anywhere I went.

For me, I think it's just the fundamental disdain I have for trying to be someone I'm not to appease other people and pay for my existence. I've pretty much never been fake so I don't have that much experience with "fitting in". I have always been the oddball. At times I have paid dearly for it. Ultimately, any possible way that my life could have turned out any differently was destroyed by my unwillingness to submit to the superficial BS culture/groupthink of the moment.

If you just can't be fake you should really stop right now and think about this. At the end of the day, this is the world we're stuck with and getting older usually is not kind to anyone. All of the problems you have now will just be compounded by the ones that are coming. It really sucks to have to put on a fake happy face and a stupid, generic, phony "I'm down with it" personality just to get by. The fact of the matter is (though) that's probably what at least half of the people in the workforce are doing. They've just trained themselves to be massive phonies for so long they don't realize it. They put it on every morning just like a uniform and wear it for every "formal" occasion. They might not even ever take it off once they have been doing it for long enough (which is why there are those people who just always seem fake even when they don't have to be).


----------



## zxcvbn (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't fit in anywhere I work either. People never like me (especially the loud extroverted ones) and extroverted people have tried to get me sacked before. Which is sad because i'm good at my job. I have difficulty with eye contact and get extremely nervous


----------

